
Linux Kernel Linked List Explained (2005) - srathi
https://isis.poly.edu/kulesh/stuff/src/klist/
======
sagartewari01
struct wl_list from wayland project also works similarly. It really blew me
away when I figured out how the macro uses pointer arithmetic to get the
address of container. Here's an article I wrote about the wl_list
implementation: [http://www.sagartewari01.com/c-macro-
magic/](http://www.sagartewari01.com/c-macro-magic/)

